# Vista 64 driver for Kodak i40 scanner



## graniteman118 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello Chaps

Anyone know of a driver for Vista Home Premium that I can use with my Kodak i40? Kodak website suggest only 32 bit available, but can't get through to speak with them.

Any help would be appreciated. If I partitioned the hard drives and put XP Pro on one and left Vista on the other would that work?

Cheers as always.

Graham


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
See if this driver will work for you:
http://www.downloadpipe.com/Windows/drivers/review-Kodak-i40-1105304.html

From my understanding, Kodak does have a Vista 64bit driver but you have to contact them for it.

As far as putting XP on this computer you will need to get or find XP drivers first.
Many manufactures (not All) do not post XP drivers.

What is the make and model of this computer?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## graniteman118 (Feb 8, 2009)

Cheers Bill

I will let you know how I get on with the driver. Kodak say they have a driver, but ony for 32bit.

Cheers


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
Let me know how you make out.
Yes, Kodak list a 32bit driver, but you have to contact them and they will give you a 64bit driver.
Why they do not post it, I have NO idea?
Bill


----------



## graniteman118 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Bill

I am afraid the Vuescan software didn't work. It created an option to choose an i30, i40 or i40T scanner, but it doesn't set anything up. 

Kodak relied as follows "Unfortunately the Kodak scanner drivers are not yet available for Windows XP or Vista 64bit operating systems. These are currently only available for 32bit operating systems. 
We also do not have a release date as yet and we cannot guarantee that they will be made available for the Kodak i40 scanner. Please keep an eye out for these on the Kodak website"

Thank you for all your help

Cheers
Graham


----------

